# where are you going to spend the New Year?



## ddpp

Hello,

How do you say "Where are you going in the New Year?".

Thanks !!!


----------



## Orlin

1 person addressed, informal:
Куда ты идешь/едешь* на Новый год?
1 person addressed, formal:
Куда Вы идете/едете* на Новый год?
2+ persons addressed, all cases:
Куда вы идете/едете* на Новый год?
*The 1st option is used when going on foot is implied while the 2nd means using a method of transport.


----------



## Slavianophil

A little more context would be helpful.

If I understand you correctly, I would say: "Куда вы едете в новом году?", but it can also mean:
"Куда ты едешь в новом году?", "Куда вы уезжаете в новом году?", "Куда ты уезжаешь в новом году?"

Other options are possible depending on the context.


----------



## rusita preciosa

I have to disagree with Orlin. If someone asked me 


> Куда ты идешь/едешь* на Новый год?


 I'd think they are asking about the New Years party (one evening). 

As ddpp put in in English, *в новом году* (not capitalized) is more appropriate. Although context is definitely needed.


----------



## Orlin

rusita preciosa said:


> I have to disagree with Orlin. If someone asked me
> I'd think they are asking about the New Years party (one evening).
> 
> As ddpp put in in English, *в новом году* (not capitalized) is more appropriate. Although context is definitely needed.


Потому что поставщик вопроса писал с прописной New Year, я понял, что он имеет ввиду праздник Новый год, а не наступающий 2011 год. Во всяком случае хорошо будет иметь контекст.


----------



## morzh

orlin said:


> Потому что поставщик задавший вопроса писал.



Или "тот, кто задал вопрос, писал...". 
"Поставщик" - коммерческий термин, и не может быть использован в таком виде.


----------



## ddpp

rusita preciosa said:


> I have to disagree with Orlin. If someone asked me
> I'd think they are asking about the New Years party (one evening).
> 
> As ddpp put in in English, *в новом году* (not capitalized) is more appropriate. Although context is definitely needed.



Hi for all, 

The context is: which city, the name of city where he goes...!
Ok?

Thanks again!


----------



## morzh

1. Where are you going in the New Year? - The English structure of this phrase is still not very clear to me.

Does it mean: a) "Where are you going for New Years" (what city are you going to, to spend the New Years Eve and the holidays), or b) What city(-ies) are you going to visit in the new year?

If the former, then

"Куда ты едешь на Новый год?"

If the latter, than

"Куда ты (по)едешь в новом году?"


----------



## ddpp

morzh said:


> 1. Where are you going in the New Year? - The English structure of this phrase is still not very clear to me.
> 
> Does it mean: a) "Where are you going for New Years" (what city are you going to, to spend the New Years Eve and the holidays), or b) What city(-ies) are you going to visit in the new year?
> 
> If the former, then
> 
> "Куда ты едешь на Новый год?"
> 
> If the latter, than
> 
> "Куда ты (по)едешь в новом году?"



mmmm... got it, morzh: "where did you to spend the New Year?" 

thanks


----------



## morzh

You mean, "where are you going to spend the New Year?"

Coupled with "name of the city, it becomes:

"Куда тьi едешь/поедешь на Новьiй год?"

PS. This, of course, implies that you are sure he is going somewhere, and you just want to know where to?
If you asking whether or not he is going somewhere, then it is:
"Тьi куда-нибудь поедешь на Новьiй год?".


----------



## jamtland76

If we replace "едешь/поедешь" with "будешь ехать" how does the meaning change?


----------



## Maroseika

jamtland76 said:


> If we replace "едешь/поедешь" with "будешь ехать" how does the meaning change?


Будешь ехать is just impossible here.


----------



## jamtland76

Maroseika said:


> Будешь ехать is just impossible here.



Could you please tell me what is wrong with it?


----------



## merinoff

jamtland76 said:


> Could you please tell me what is wrong with it?



Куда ты *будешь* *ехать* в Новый Год? - is just the same as in English. Where *will* you *be going* at the time the New Year will occur?
But the usage of it is really exotic, isn't it?


----------



## morzh

Actually it's even worse.

"Будешь ехать" is applicable to "will be riding on something", like "I will be riding on a train", meaning "I will be riding inside that train" - "я буду ехать в поезде".
Referring to the process of riding inside some kind of a transport.

As for intention to go somewhere, "поехать".
"*Мы поедем в Ялту*" (we are going to Yalta).

If there is a set date for the trip and you know 100% you are going, one can also say "мы едем", as if the trip is already on.

"*Мы едем в Ялту*".
(The meaning actually is no different from "поедем"; used interchangeably).

One can also say "Мы уезжаем" (я уезжаю). The flavor is a bit different, as this literally means the start of the trip, the process of removing oneself from one place in order to travel to another. Literally it means "we start traveling".

But, again, in speech it often used interchangeably with the two others, and someone saying "*Мы уезжаем в Ялту*" means pretty much the same as "*Мы едем/Мы поедем в Ялту*".

Of course, the three verbs, "ехать/поехать/уезжать" are not the same, and so there are potentially some usages possible that will not allow for such substitution.


----------



## jamtland76

Thanks for all your explanations. In the case I would like to ask someone which means of transport he will use to get to Yalta, does this phrase make any sense? 

Q: На чём вы будете ехать в Ялту?
A: Я буду ехать в поезде.


----------



## morzh

Q: На чём Вы поедете в Ялту?

А1: Я поеду на поезде. 
А2. На поезде. (shorted A1)

Possible:

Я поеду поездом.



Notice that the last one uses a different form "ехать чем-то" I/o "ехать на чём-то". For this reason A1/A2 are better as answers as they answer in the same fashion it was asked.
The last one is equally good as a statement "I am going by train".


----------



## Rosett

merinoff said:


> Куда ты *будешь* *ехать* в Новый Год? - is just the same as in english. Where *will* you *be going* at the time the new year will occur?
> But the usage of it is really exotic, isn't it?


Это значит,что я знаю или думаю,что ты будешь в дороге в момент встречи Нового Года. Вопрос в том,куда ты будешь ехать-из Москвы в Ленинград или наоборот?


----------

